# New Ten gallon...Ideas?



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I recently got a new ten gallon and have been debating about what to stock it with. I only have my betta, Sam in it.
I could do

No.1: guppies and my male betta, Sam and a few ADfs

no.2: Sam and just ADFs

No.3: Dvid it once and get a new betta (Would a female or a male be better on the other side of the divider for him?)

Or what else? I am leaning towards the guppie option.

Sam is a vailtial who has been through many illnesses and injuries on his road to recovery. So far he was been doing great for the passed two months. I think he is finally good and over his petstore illnesses.
Since he is pretty laid-back, and am more concerned about what the other fish would do to him then he to them.

The ten gallon is stocked with plenty of fake plants and has a large castle thing for Sam to hide in. I am planning on getting another one so he can have more then one escape.
It is filtered and heated, though I do need to upgrade my heater. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Male fancy guppies have long colorful tails which spells disaster for them when paired with bettas. This is all depends on the temperament of your betta but I wouldn't risk them in the same tank.


----------



## DanyDrogo (Aug 24, 2015)

I housed a betta with a small school of neon tetras for years and never had any issues


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Laki said:


> Male fancy guppies have long colorful tails which spells disaster for them when paired with bettas. This is all depends on the temperament of your betta but I wouldn't risk them in the same tank.


I'm a bit confused as to whether or not a betta can be housed with fancy guppies. I've read numerous posts where experienced aquarists (and even one of the moderators, from what I recall) have repeatedly dispelled this incompatibility as a myth.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That male Betta can't be housed with male Fancy Guppies is a myth. If a Betta doesn't get along with the Guppies it usually won't get along with anything. The only times I've ever had trouble with Guppies and a Betta was when the Guppies chased and nipped the Betta; never the opposite. Which is why I stopped keeping Guppies.

I've never had that problem with Endlers Livebearers. They are smaller, too.

My preference would be six ADF and a Betta. Each provides its own circus. ;-)

Forgot to add: I'm not fond of divided tanks so I'd say "no" to that one.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The only times I've ever had trouble with Guppies and a Betta was when the Guppies chased and nipped the Betta; never the opposite. Which is why I stopped keeping Guppies.


Really? I would think that the guppies would be afraid of the betta given its size. That's bold. :shock:

Do you have any experience with housing bettas and tetras?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

One Betta against several Guppies? No contest.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a myth?? Hmm, I still think it would depend on the betta. If you have a good return policy or extra tanks you can experiment! 

I kept a docile DT betta with a 12 count shoal of cardinal tetras. Once the tetra numbers fell off and the shoal got smaller I found they picked on the poor betta more. Like a case of bite the bully before he bullies us kind of mentality.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

My Betta is in a 65g community, he doesn't care about my guppies, swordtails etc. he stays to himself. But if I put my Betta Kiko in there I'm pretty sure my fish would be destroyed :lol: it really does depend on the Betta in my opinion.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree on the Tetra. I have a Plakat in with my Neons because they would chase any of the other HM and OHM Betta and decimate their caudal. I was told that increasing the shoal would keep their aggression to themselves; didn't work that way. Shoal of 15-20 were just as aggressive toward the Betta as 10. Others on the forum say they don't have that problem.

Strangely, the Green Neon and Ember Tetra are more docile and don't acknowledge any of the other fish; including the Betta.

Most likely the "Betta see male Fancy Guppies as other male Betta" thing was started by the same person who started the "Betta live in puddles" myth. ;-)


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you all for your ideas!!!
I am really leaning towards getting Guppies and trying it. I am leaning against dividing the tank for fear of hurt bettas. Super nerve racking. Sam is so docile I think he would be on the losing side, and I am super attached to him.
Adfs sound fun, but then I would have to take away Sam’s closed top castle, which I almost cant do. I was really looking into getting ADFs, but unless I am ordering from Russell’s breeder I wont be getting them. I am uncertain about keeping frogs too, no matter how cute they are. i really want to get something that I can take care of to the fullest, and I can’t take the closed-top deco away so that kinda rules out ADFs, unfortunately....


Sooo.... Guppies.

My mom has had them before, and didn’t like how fast they die and breed. i know that if I got males there is a nipping possibility, but what about females? If they were already bred I am pretty sure Sam could take care of eggs. 

Do females nip the same as males?
I have a 3.5 gallon for quarantine and incase things get bad...

tetras look fun....I will look into those but I am more partial to the guppies’ looks.

Endlers Livebearers..Looking into. Super cool looking....

will be back with a narrowed options list...going to do some research!!

Sorry for the typos.....


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

New list of options after research...


~ten guppies, one male and five females +Sam. I will get another hideout and more plants. 
My question is this..since the females will have babies will Sam eat the tiny ones? 

~Endlers Liverbearers are cool... Do they breed like guppies? i would do the same thing with them as I would with the guppies.

I have a emergency tank for anything that comes up.

Is it possible for the guppies or endlers to give Sam sicknesses?

Also,found a awesome website called aquarium fish.com. Has anyone order from them? Are they okay??

Thanks so much, guys! This is so much fun, shopping for fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you seen Dwarf Panda Guppies? I'm some males from a friend next month along with Chili Endlers. You might look into those. The Pandas are my favorite Guppy. A true Nano, they males only get to about an inch. The Chili Endlers are a gorgeous red. Neither is nippy.

If you YouTube either, look for videos of them in planted tanks. I've noticed fish are a lot more hyper in those bare breeder's tanks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq1TGn7Yag0

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1440979813

This is a good site:

www.aquaticarts.com


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks! I ike the panda’s too. Super cool looking. Would it be posisble to get five endlers and five guppies?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, five of each would work.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

so maybe 2 male guppies, 2 male endlers, 4 female guppies and 4 female endlers. Would they interbreed? i heard that they can.
My mom is okay with the guppies. Maybe later, once the guppies have thinned out or gone away they I might get ADFs.

Leaving for a week with Sam in the care of my father, who always takes great care of him.
When I get back I will be grabbing the endlers and guppies!

I still willl be able to be on here, though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Why do you want females? And what do you mean by "thinned out or gone away?"


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Guppies! 
I hope I can find somthing like this around me.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Why do you want females? And what do you mean by "thinned out or gone away?"


By thinned out or gone away I mean that eventually they might all die because they are guppies and sometimes they don’t live long. Especially if I don’t get any females to repopulate.

Is it possible that any of the guppie/ender frys will survive and gorw to be adults with Sam in the tank?

Will guppies give Sam any illnesses if they get sick?

sorry for all the questions!


----------



## betta2404 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello OP,

I will keep a watch over this thread as i like varieties in my tank. Just never put Tiger Barbs in with them. They emasculate my male bettas in my tank lol. Fin nippers. Im also considering removing my red zebra danios in the tank because they disturb my males too much. I have neon tetras in my other tank and have not put them in yet because my soon new tank is not yet made. DIY tank which i took from my bro. 

CHEERS~~ and good luck


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello betta2404,
neon tetras are okay with bettas and guppies, right?

Sorry for the sudden absents, I was traveling.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Neons will most likely decimate the Guppy and Betta tails as you can't have a big enough shoal in a 10 gallon for them to keep their nipping/chasing among themselves.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I have my betta Liberty in with two guppies. And I don't have any problems. A little flaring from Liberty but he doesn't chase them. I was told to put the guppies in first and then later on introduce the betta. Which I did. And I did it slowly. The three are in the picture.

Oh and to your question it might be extremely hard for fry to survive. My tank is only a 5 gallon but I have yet to see any fry because guppies to eat their fry. So you might need lots of hiding spots to increase the chance of them surviving.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I think neons need a 20 gallon. Based on what i did on research.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

hmm... Thanks on the neons. I definitely wont get them if they are nippy.

Liberty, ruby and Hadifer are amazing! Did you get them at a petstore?

Also, i found out that I can get the guppies next tuesday, the 15th. *Happy dance*
Any tips on quarantine and such? I plan on keeping them in my old tank (The five males) for a week. Will that be okay?
Any illnesses I need to look out for?
Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update!
I just set up the old 3.5 gallon as I am getting the guppies today or tomorrow!
I and filtering the 3. gallon currently. It wont have gravel in it for them for a week, unfortunately. Just a few fake plants ad the filter. Will they be okay without a heater, or should I buy one? The water without a heater stays at 73-76 degrees.

Buying five male guppies... I hope they have endlers for me to look at!
Sam is looking really good and is in full health, great timing to get friends. I am going to be home for the next two to three months, so I can keep a good eye on them.

Are guppies sensitive to water changes, like bettas? Will they be okay going into the 3.5 gallon with new water?
I put conditioner and new fish aquarium starter stuff in there. Hoping everything will work out.

Updates later today or tomorrow!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I got Liberty and the guppys at the same petstore. On the same day actually. Liberty was in a 1 gallon while the guppies in a five. But Liberty was all calm and such and constantly hiding so I decided to risk it and introduced him two weeks after getting them. 

When putting any fish into a tank always introduce the newer water to the water their currently in. If their in a bag open it a bit after acclimating and pour some of their new tank water into the bag and let them sit for a while. After a little while add a little more. And its okay to put their old water in the new tank. Eventually it will be gone after a few water changes. 

My fish don't have heaters yet. Haven't since I got them but here where I live it gets cold in the winter and sometimes the wood stove isn't enough so I'm planning on buying heaters soon. I had my betta Blaze through a snow storm and I had to use cup of hot water with a lid and float it in his old 1 gallon tank and it was incredibly hard to make sure the temps didn't rise to fast or that his tank didn't get to go. I think his water once hit 68F and I freaked. So I learned my lesson about no heaters during the winter. However during the summer I watched their tanks and they maintained temps pretty well so I didn't get any heaters. But now their in five gallons so yeah getting heaters since it would be tough to heat their tanks without them. 

When I first got my guppys I had four of them 1 died a day after getting them from a white cotton like fungus so look out for that. It was a small tiny guy didn't even look like a guppy to be honest. Heres a pic of him.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

That white spot near his tail was the white cotton fungus. He was so small to.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

aww. Poor little guy. I will deffinaitly be on the lookout for that.

Getting them this afternoon!
I will update once the have arrived.

Thank you for the information on acclimating them. Very helpful! I’m glad that they don’t have to have a heater. I will be buying one for them in the winter, tho, because we get winters similar to yours and have a wood stove. LOL


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you have female guppies? Have any of the fry ever survived?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ruby is my female. And no I have not seen any fry since getting them. Guppies eat their own fry so I think thats whats happening cause i've had them five months so... Yeah no fry sighted whats so ever. I kinda want atleast a few fry to manage to survive but I guess my tank setup doesn't have a good hiding spot. My tank is just fake plants organized into fun obstacles. I'm doing a full tank clean today cause I have a algae problem. I just ordered some Marimo moss balls so in a week I hope those will help improve my tanks water and atleast slow down algae growth.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

And add Liberty to that mix pretty good crowd control XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I’ve been wanting to get some marimo too. Aleag problems suck. i feel bad for you. 
My tank has a lot of plants and it has a large cave thing, but the fry wouldn’t be safe in the cave because that’s where Sam lurks.
I am hoping a few will survive, too. I’m not sure how many I will be getting today, not more then six. I might get some females if they have them. Crossing my fingers for really healthy, pretty fish.
Sam is being so cute lately. He fingered out that if he hangs out in front of the tank by the feeding door my friends will feels the need to give him a pellet or a bloodworm. He’s fasting today, and hating it, but I figured he needs to be looking good and healthy when the guppies arrive in a week. 

As long as they stay out of his cave for the most part I think he will be fine. He might chase them out if they venture into his castle.

I’ll update as soon as I get them, maybe with pics? I have to fix my phone asap so i can upload pictures.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I would try two males and four females if you want 6 guppies all together. And I'm looking forward to it. I want to get more guppies but I don't have money right now XD nor do I have a ride to the closest pet store. You know how to tell genders right? The females anal fin are rounder while the males are sleeker. Thats how I was told to tell genders apart.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

The reason why you should learn is because some petstores they might mess up so ask to look at them before they tie off the bag. Which is how I ended up with a female. I asked for four males and yeah came out with three and 1 female XD.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

But thats because I didn't know the genders.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, i know about the genders. Sometimes its hard to tell, though.

So.
I walked into the petco nearest to me, where they had three full tanks with pretty guppies. Upon closer examination, not only were the tanks filled with live guppies swimming around, but also dead ones getting pushed around by the filter. In fact, almost every tank in the store had at least one dead or dying fish in it. Oddly, only the bettas were in good health....
So I returned home fishless. While I was at the pet store I saw some adorable Corydoras Catfish. I love cories, and my friend has had them before, so I’ve decided to get a two or three. Will that be to much for my tank? Three cory catfish and 5-6 guppies?

I am going to a better petsore called Wet Spot in the nearest city this saturday or tuesday. They are much more expensive, but at least the fish will be alive.
The petstore even had guppies in with neon tetras, and most of the guppies had torn-up fins. the neons were dying in droves, too.

Sooooo....
Any information about catfish (Corys) would be great. Still looking forward to getting the guppies soon!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I wouldn't have got any from there either. My petstore does okay. I mean the bettas sometimes look horrible but the other tanks look pretty well maintained. And I don't know anything about cory cats. I only know a little about oto's. I really want some otos but my tanks only 5 gallons and not alot of hidey spots apparently. So I'm waiting I guess. I did a full tank clean lately heres what my tanks look like now. The orange betta is my betta Blaze hes alone. I really wish I could find a tank mate for him. But I'm uncomfortable looking at snails and I heard shrimp are extremely sensitive. Which is who I wanted to try otos with but yeah... And the other tank is my betta Liberty and the guppy tank. Sorry about the books and stuff by the tanks. Need to reorganize my room again.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I love your tanks! Super cute! I really like the gravel in Blaze’s tank.
I’m glad your pet store has okay tanks.
next time I go to it for cat food I want to talk to someone about it, but I always get cold feet. LOL.
No worries about the books. i have so many books scatted around my room that there s only a small trial to my bed and to the fish tanks.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

In a five gallon I would say maybe a few ADFs? If you like them.. I would get them but I’ve never had frogs before and my brother wants them, so i figured once he gets his maybe I could see if I like them.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My pet store doesn't carry those I don't think. And I'm extremely paranoid about ordering living things online. I don't mind frogs at my old house we had a hand made pond and I used to love catching the tadpoles and poking at the frogs to make them jump back in the pond. I only freak out when they jump straight at me. XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

We have frogs at our pet stores, but they are ADF/ACF crosses. Not. good. I am paranoid about ordering them, too. The weather changes daily, here. Right now its 90, the other day it was 60 and raining.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Same here. Some days the news says its gonna rain and then it doesn't and so and so forth XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

yep. I like it when it rains, so I always get frustrated when they predict rain and all that shows up is one cloud.

If I get to the pet store tomorrow, I will likely be returning with two pairs of guppies and two cory catfish. Thinking about trying to start saving fry and putting them in my old 3.5 gallon until they are big enough not to get eaten. If I get to many I can sell them to my friends.
I will post pics of them once I get them. Hopping for some blue and black, maybe yellow?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to get more guppies. I don't care what colors as long as they don't look the same.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I apologize for hijacking this thread I was just wondering...could I put JUST guppies and neons in a 10 gal, no betta? Sorry again, thought perhaps it was kind of an appropriate spot to stick this.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I apologize for hijacking this thread I was just wondering...could I put JUST guppies and neons in a 10 gal, no betta? Sorry again, thought perhaps it was kind of an appropriate spot to stick this.


You need to start your own thread in "Other Fish" if tank isn't going to have a Betta. Lots of people who have tanks without Betta hang out there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ShadeSlayer said:


> In a five gallon I would say maybe a few ADFs? If you like them.. I would get them but I’ve never had frogs before and my brother wants them, so i figured once he gets his maybe I could see if I like them.


Like fish and shrimp, ADF need more natural cover than in the first tank. Also, you cannot put ADF in a tank with any ornament that doesn't have an open top. ADF are not the brightest bulbs in the box and they can drown trying to find an overhead way out.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Like fish and shrimp, ADF need more natural cover than in the first tank. Also, you cannot put ADF in a tank with any ornament that doesn't have an open top. ADF are not the brightest bulbs in the box and they can drown trying to find an overhead way out.


Does that include terracotta flowerpots? Those are the only unnatural decorations I use in my adf tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

SplashyBetta said:


> Does that include terracotta flowerpots? Those are the only unnatural decorations I use in my adf tank.


No, the pots have a wide opening in the front. It's ornaments like castles, etc., that have narrow front openings and closed tops.

When I used the terra cotta pots I used unpunched pots or half-buried the ones that were punched so the ADF wouldn't get stuck.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

basically what I have that is bad for ADfs. LOl. Thats one of the main reasons that i’m not getting them in my tank-Sam’s beloved castle. If I take it out to clean, he freaks out until it goes back. cute, but limiting when it comes to ADFs.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Ugg, computer trouble. I was sending pictures of that fish to my friend, and somehow it ends up here., Why???? ME????

Not sam, just a cutie on the web.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

XD I told my mom I wanted a ADF and showed her a picture of one she gave me a weird look so I take it that I can't have one. So anyone know a safe good site to order shrimp from? Probably won't order any for a few weeks until after I get more guppies. Probably 2 or 3 more. I know that will be pushing my tank but two months and I'll be getting a bigger tank  Can't wait. Expansion! XD Gosh I think I have a slight addiction.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unless you add a great deal more plants and some live ones I would discourage you from getting shrimp. Fake plants are not invert-friendlly. Silk might be okay if mixed with real but plastic are a definite no-no.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Boo.. So meaning no shrimp... Are plastic a no no for snails to just asking I really don't want to get a slimey snail x.x to creepy


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> XD I told my mom I wanted a ADF and showed her a picture of one she gave me a weird look so I take it that I can't have one. So anyone know a safe good site to order shrimp from? Probably won't order any for a few weeks until after I get more guppies. Probably 2 or 3 more. I know that will be pushing my tank but two months and I'll be getting a bigger tank  Can't wait. Expansion! XD Gosh I think I have a slight addiction.


I think we all have a addiction. LOL.

How big is your tank currently? On the plastic plant- dose your betta ever get split fins? I’ve tested all my plastic plants with the panty hose trick, but Sam still manages to come up with a small split fin every moth or two, then takes forever healing it. :roll:

I am going to Wet Spot today!!! I know thy will have healthy fish there. They even have a betta bare and wilds. Very cool.:lol:
I’m not sure I need to quarantine for 2 weeks now that I a getting them from the Wet spot, as they quarantine themselves, but I probably will for a week just to make sure nothing comes up.

Getting 3 pairs of guppies and 3 pygmy cory catfish. Will that be to much for my tank? (Ten gallon)


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

6 guppies would be okay however I know nothing about cory catfish so... Yeah I dunno. My tanks are five gallons. And their all plastic. He doesn't seem to get split fins from plants I think his filter gives me the most problems which is why its not in there yet. Have to either baffle it or something. Need to find my scissors to make a baffle thing I was given on here. Now when there was alot of rocks in his tank then the orange plant almost got him stuck but after that incident I took the rocks out and haven't had a problem since. Same with the other tank. No problems with the plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cories are shoaling fish and for that reason you need to get at least six but more is better. I find Habrosus Cories more hardy and are more bottom dwellers than the Pygmy. Your boy might get crowded and pretty testy with all those mid- and top-dwelling fish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Cories are shoaling fish and for that reason you need to get at least six but more is better. I find Habrosus Cories more hardy and are more bottom dwellers than the Pygmy. Your boy might get crowded and pretty testy with all those mid- and top-dwelling fish.


ohhh. Okay. I heard that you could keep them in trios, but if thats not great for them I’ll hold off for now.:-D I don’t want Sam to get overloaded. 12 new tankmates seems like way to much at once. I’ll see how he does with the guppies and go from there...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IME, all shoaling fish need at least six but 10 is better. Some people/stores recommend three but I've seen more natural behavior when the numbers are higher. With fewer there is a lot more hiding.

If you don't have it get a bottle of Seachem Stability. I dose it any time I add new fish. Seachem recommends this, too. Knock wood I've never had a mini cycle or a cycle crash and I've added as many as 30 fish at a time to a cycled tank.

I describe Stability as nitrifying bacteria "fertilizer" for lack of a scientific understanding on how it works. But, hey, I was a History/English major! KISS is my motto. ;-)


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> IME, all shoaling fish need at least six but 10 is better. Some people/stores recommend three but I've seen more natural behavior when the numbers are higher. With fewer there is a lot more hiding.
> 
> If you don't have it get a bottle of Seachem Stability. I dose it any time I add new fish. Seachem recommends this, too. Knock wood I've never had a mini cycle or a cycle crash and I've added as many as 30 fish at a time to a cycled tank.
> 
> I describe Stability as nitrifying bacteria "fertilizer" for lack of a scientific understanding on how it works. But, hey, I was a History/English major! KISS is my motto. ;-)


Back form the petstore. I ended up only getting the guppies because as you pointed out- the coryes are shoaling fish and it wouldn't be fair to get only three if thats not good for them. 

I ended up going to the local petco (Not the one i went to earlier). This one had great fish and even better service. A sweet lady helped me pick out the fish and grabbed the brightest females she could find. I got three females and two males. More tomorrow+Pics!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I found these on the internet. the look just like the guppies I got. The females are greener in their fins and slimier, but all three are prego.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Cute. I wish I could have gotten colorful ones like those. Mine weren't as pretty as those.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

The males were 3.45 at petco, labeled as fancy guppies and not assorted. If you have the chance I would those if they have them, because they seem to be healthier and hardier them the assorted, not to mention prettier.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't go to petco. Its a two hour drive away which my parents never drive that way. I have to make do with my pet store less than a hour away which I rarely get to go to.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, bummer. Hopfully they will have nice guppies there for you. :0)


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Their not as colorful but their still pretty XD I mean look at Hadifer


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah Hadifer is gorgeous! I love his color!
Any name ideas for the guppies?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

You said two males and 3 females right? Do you want names based on their color or just random names? I base my names on things I like and their colors or my first thought seeing them XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe based on the colors or whatever. Just cute names.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lightning, Flash, Sunny, Sunshine, Goldilocks, Apollo, Zeus... Thats all I can think off right now.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I’m going to use Lighting for one of the zippy girls...


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm tired so I can't think of good name right now XD my second male guppy who died was named Apollo.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I’m thinking about more names from books. i really like the Inheritance series right now (I’m reading ht e third book) so maybe some names form it or from the hobbit...


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

That works to.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I’m so nervous about introducing them. Its seems to be going fine. I didn’t get to quarantine the guppies long enough, but I hope it’ll be okay...Advice?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Like I said I was told to put the guppy a in first and add the betta later. Did u check my message?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Moved a few plants and added the last of the plants that I have


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Guppy tank


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Both tanks are looking really good! The guppy tank probably has enough hidey spots for fry to start surviving now.
Liberty and the guppy look so good together!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I can't wait to get more guppies. And a bigger tank when Christmas comes. My Christmas list has almost all fish stuff lol


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Mine too! LOl. I need so much. Our house is going to have three tanks by the time everything is settled down.
I hope you find some really ice looking guppies that are healthy. Mine seem to be good so far.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

If all goes well and I manage to stay in a good mood I might be able to talk my parents into it Wednesday or Thursday. If not probably not for a few weeks unless I find some on ebay


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So my moss balls have arrived! Heres the pics. Blaze kind of freaked out when I put them in there. He flared and hid in his cave when I took the picture XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Aww! Their so cute! Love them. My pet store had some nice ones today.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

XD They are cute.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you think they will get bigger?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah but they are slow growing I heard it takes a couple years for them to reach golf ball size.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So these are my new guppies. Liberty has only flared at them once. The top two are female and the bottom two are males. I'm having trouble coming up with names this time.


----------

